# Logan 200 Vs 210



## skeet1 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm to to the forum and I just purchased a Logan 210 that I hope to 
refurbish. The lathe is in fair condition. All the gears are in good shape but their are some of the drive castings that are broken.

My questions is what is the difference between the Logan 200 and the 210? They look the same to me. 

Ken


----------



## ddickey (Jul 19, 2016)

200 came with a stand. 210 was a bench model, according to what I read.


----------



## skeet1 (Jul 19, 2016)

My 210 has a Logan stand and drip pan although it could have been added later. 

Ken


----------



## Mister Ed (Jul 20, 2016)

My 200 is actually set up as a bench model 210. They did sell conversion kits to go from bench to freestanding. I believe the only difference (other than the legs & pan) is slight difference the actual belt drive unit.


----------



## skeet1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mister Ed,
Thank you for your reply. That is what I was thinking about the two different models.

Ken


----------



## Mister Ed (Jul 21, 2016)

If you start digging in like it sounds and decide to put a serpentine belt on it (recommended) juts note there were at least two different belt lengths used for the flat belt.


----------



## skeet1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mister Ed,
How hard is it to take the head stock apart to put a serpentine belt on? I have an old hooked belt that came on it but the counter shaft bracket is one of the items that was broken. I have since found a good replacement. The motor mount bracket was also broken and I have repaired it. Also broken is a flange on the small end of the counter shaft flat belt pulley. I think I can turn the remains of this flange off because I have seen it both ways and if I get the pulleys lined up good I shouldn't have any problem. 

What I am looking for next are the motor two step pulley and the large two step pulley on the counter shaft.    Another part I need is the "compound rest top" which is also broken. With all these castings broken I'm wondering if some one tipped the lathe over at some point. The "peg leg" is missing and I was wondering if this kind of mishap  has occurred with other Logans.

Ken


----------



## Mister Ed (Jul 22, 2016)

Search through here, there are a few threads of guys taking the headstock apart. Some come pretty easy, some don't.  Which type of type of peg leg do you need? There was one countershaft assembly that use basically a pipe, then there was one with essentially a cup on the top.  I don't have either ... just pointing it out before you buy the wrong one.


----------



## skeet1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mister Ed,
I have decided to make the peg leg for it out of pipe and it appears that this should work OK. I watched a video today on taking the head stock apart to replace the old belt with a serpentine belt, it all looks fairly straight forward and shouldn't be a problem. Many thanks.

Ken


----------



## Chuck K (Jul 31, 2016)

I might have the compound casting you need.  I'd have to dig around a little. If I have one I'm sure that it wouldn't be pristine.


----------



## skeet1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Chuck K,
I would very much appreciate it if you would look for it. My compound has the whole top broken out. The Logan part number is LA683.
If you find it let me know what you want for it.  Thanks.

Ken


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Chuck K (Aug 1, 2016)

Here's some pics.  It's in pretty rough shape, but it can be used.  If you made a tee nut that was the same width as the çompound I don't think you would have any issues.


----------



## skeet1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Chuck K,
I very much appreciate your locating the compound. I don't know what I was expecting but I guess that I was hoping for one in a little better shape. Thanks again but I think I best keep looking.

Ken


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 2, 2016)

I totally understand. It's in pretty rough shape.    If you can't find one you can have this for the cost of shipping.


----------

